
Cofounder in France, Toulouse - e-nouri
Looking for a cofounder in Toulouse, France. I am an engineer at Intel, and I would like to found a cofounder to apply to YC this summer, can be for the project that I am doing right now or other projects.
======
e-nouri
Yes I do, are you in Toulouse ?

------
catchadrift
Do you have a skype?

